# Early Monroe Elk



## spongetod (Apr 23, 2010)

New to the forum, I just drew out for early Monroe Elk. I was wondering if anyone could give me a good starting point on where to start my scouting. I put in as a group with my brother who has been fighting cancer for the last few months and probably won't have alot of get-up-and-go when the hunt comes around so I will be doing most of the leg work and hard stuff to make it better on him. We have been waiting for this draw for 7 years, so the timing sucks.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't know much about the area, but my uncle drew Monroe archery elk 2 years ago and I'll hit him up for details. I wish you success on this hunt but more so that your brother is able to win the battle with cancer. I hope I have good beta that I can pass on to you once I hear back from my uncle.


----------



## bucks gone wild (Sep 9, 2009)

I will ask around, I am sure someone I know will have info on it, so sorry to hear about your poor Bro, hope he pulls through.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The biologist for the area could be a very helpful resource also. Give the respective office a call and ask for him. I know there are others on this forum that are intimate with the unit but getting info might be a struggle. Good luck in your quest, hopefully everything works out for the best in the end. You could start in the Kenny Springs area to look for some bulls. There are a lot in that area. Seen plenty over 340" over the years.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My secret place on Monroe Mountain would have to be a area above Willow Springs. There is a wheeler road that will take you up to the West onto Bean Mountain and into a few meadows and will end up overlooking Big and Little Table. This would be a good area for you brother if he isn't very mobile since it is quite flat with areas to set up a blind. I have seen quite a few nice elk in this area during the deer hunt. Also if you follow the road around you will come to an area that over looks the Dry Creek road with some ponds in the bottom witch I have always seen elk in. I'm not sure how it would be during the early season but they are there late. Also Langdon Mountain is a good area but it is quite rugged.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

They don't call the early Monroe elk a "gentleman's" hunt for nothing,,,,,

Road hunting, or ATV trails, producing 340 bulls is common there......


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> They don't call the early Monroe elk a "gentleman's" hunt for nothing,,,,,
> 
> Road hunting, or ATV trails, producing 340 bulls is common there......


Really though, my uncle lives in Salt Lake, never scouted, drew a tag last year, walked out his trailer door, and shot a 352" bull about 5 minutes into shooting hours not even knowing where anything was. You'll get a fair sized elk almost no matter what.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember in 2005 and we were headed up for the general deer season there. A heard of elk came across the road while my nephew had his video camera on them The last bull looked real strange with some good antlers. It turned out that he was the spider bull. We pulled the tape up and a lot of the characteristics were already in the antlers. The one dead give away was the one tine on the right side that had a drop on it. We commented then that he was a real nice bull. And he was standing on the road at about 11 am.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's this years unique Monroe bull,,2 foot cheater off the left main beam.
And hes growing back new stuff right now,,I love to see him this year.[attachment=1:2fh2mg5u]100_1295-1.jpg[/attachment:2fh2mg5u][attachment=0:2fh2mg5u]100_1304-1.jpg[/attachment:2fh2mg5u]


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

What are the Dates this year on the LE Elk Early Rifle? I can not remember and I can not find it on the DWR Calendar page???


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

FishlakeElkHunter said:


> What are the Dates this year on the LE Elk Early Rifle? I can not remember and I can not find it on the DWR Calendar page???


September 18 through September 26.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Shouldn't have any problems on that unit need some help scouting let me no alway need to get more Elk pic.

Nice pictures Goofy.


----------

